# switches and plugs on same circuit-- how?



## cabinjunkie (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi! I am looking for some help here...

I am doing the wiring in new construction and want to make sure that I get this right (and the new service is not yet hooked up so I can't "test" it). This is my series:

BREAKER BOX-- plug-- plug--plug--switch--light---switch--light

I am using 14/2 wiring but IS THAT CORRECT?

How do I ensure that the first switch does NOT need to be on for the power to get to the second switch/light?

Hope this is enough info... thanks in advance!


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

BREAKER BOX-- plug-- plug--plug--switch--switch

That's the path for the power wires. The lights will have a separate 14/2 run from each switch.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

You can also go plug-plug-plug-light-light and drop down switch loops to switch the lights. I prefer going to the switch first but if it will save a bunch of wire i will do it with switch loops.


----------



## cabinjunkie (Jul 16, 2009)

*I don't quite get it...*

Sorry to be dense...

But where are the lights in the scenario:
BREAKER BOX-- plug-- plug--plug--switch--switch

Because how would the switch "know" which light to control?
Is it that the switch boxes would have 1 incoming wires and two outgoing wires? Still don't get the power flow though


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

i bet your scared to do plumbing but not afraid of wiring right?


----------



## cabinjunkie (Jul 16, 2009)

wow that was super helpful... are you on this site to ridicule those who are learning? nice:thumbup:


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

cabinjunkie said:


> wow that was super helpful... are you on this site to ridicule those who are learning? nice:thumbup:


of course not... I am here to help, its just that your taking on a bit too much no?


----------



## cabinjunkie (Jul 16, 2009)

Both posts are missing anything that looks like help


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

junkie:

We would use 14-2 for the runs between receptacles, and from the outlets to the switch. Then use a section of 14-3 from the 1st switch to the 1st light. Use the red wire to control the light:


BREAKER BOX-- plug-- plug--plug--switch--light---switch--light
Use a piece of 14-3 wire right here ------ ^


But don't do this in a kitchen or dining room..... :huh:


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

I do partially agree with Chris, electrical is not something you want to try with trial and error. If you are unsure of yourself please get an electrican to look over your work, electricity can and will kill in the right situation.

Now onto to your question you would run 

Breaker-14/2-Plug-14/2-Plug-14/2-Plug-14/2-Switch 1-14/2-Switch 2
| |
14/2 to Light 14/2 to Light

So in switch 1 you would have 3 wires, the feed in the feed out and your light drop. The last switch would have only two wires.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I also agree with Chris. Sorry if this offends you junkie. 
You say you are wiring new construction yet you have no idea how to wire a simple basic circuit? Don't you think you should have the basics down first? 

I know this does not "help" you, but I think constructive criticism can be helpful as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Junkie

So far those who have replied are among the best (and deservedly so) electricians this site has to offer. Chris is worried about your ability to wire new construction based on the simple question you are asking. Electricity isn't plumbing where if wrong it only leaks water and does't burn your house down or kill you.

Unfortunately you still don't understand what to do even though Kbsparky has pretty much laid it out. I think what you actually need is a diagram showing the connections, wire colors etc...

I can do that as can the others if you want. Problem is if your doing the service entrance and breaker panel installation for this cabin you really are taking on more than you should.

Before we consider doing that can you give us a bit more detail on what your doing? You say this cabin is going to have a service (not hooked up yet) which means it will need to follow the codes for a dwelling. And will require a bit more knowledge than a simple branch circuit for lights and receptacles. Are you doing the service entrance from meter to main panel?

We will need to know also if the switches are in the same box side by side or if they are not and in different rooms. Are these lights and receptacles going to be in bedrooms or bathrooms or kitchens??

*I also know that your going to find someone to try to help you and will probably do this with or without help from this forum.*

As informational... though we are a DIY site it does not mean we are negligent in following safe wiring practices and following the required codes. We generally will help anyone that asks but understand we have to be discretionary at times. Also understand that unless you are in an area that doesn't require code inspections (very very few of those areas left) you are *required *to have home/cabin owner permits to perform the electrical and get those installations inspected.

Having said that we are here to help you based on NEC requirements but you frankly and not to be condescending are borderline in knowledge based on your question. It doesn't appear that you have read any books or have any practical experience with the simplest of wiring design.

Again I do no mean this as insulting we can help you but need some more information....


----------



## cabinjunkie (Jul 16, 2009)

*Thanks...*

*Thanks* to those who replied with information and clarification (i.e. *HouseHelper, darren and KB*). I've got it!

I have no problem with constructive criticism... 
and don't worry I am having an electrician check my work, all I am doing is pulling the wire to the switches/plugs/lights and a *liscensed elctrician is doing the rest! *And despite having a beginner book, it doesn't explain how to put plugs and lights together (despite this being allowed by the code).​It's the mocking that I take issue with (i.e. Chris). I have yet to see a response from him that even comes close to help.

PS: Stubbie's comment that "KB explained it and you still don't get it" is not accurate at all... check out the time of posts!

Thanks again HouseHelper, darren and KB!


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

You're welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Myself I do not put lights & outlets on the same circuit
Just my preference


----------



## cabinjunkie (Jul 16, 2009)

Why don't you scubadave?


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

> PS: Stubbie's comment that "KB explained it and you still don't get it" is not accurate at all... check out the time of posts!


My mistake... should have said Househelper but i stand on the principles I stated. 

As for your book best get one that is a little more detailed. Which one do you have that would not show this simple branch circuit??


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

cabinjunkie said:


> Why don't you scubadave?


All of my outlet circuits are #12 wire, 20a breaker
My lighting circuits are #14 wire, 15a breaker
I prefer not to have lighting loads detract from power available at the outlet
Wife's vacuum is 12a, hair dryer is about the same

My house is older & had (still has) lighting & outlets mixed
And of course that outlet used to trip anytime we plugged in any large load
I've since eliminated a lot of the loads from that circuit


----------



## ChristopherSprks (Sep 17, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Myself I do not put lights & outlets on the same circuit
> Just my preference



:thumbup:


----------

